

UberXL – low-cost SUV option - fabienleg
http://blog.uber.com/uberxlsf

======
hrdinsky
Competition is GOOD [1]. This is a brilliant branding extension, it's clear on
the value and the audience it's targeting. UberX - UberXL.

1 - [http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2014/5/7/introducing-lyft-plus-
th...](http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2014/5/7/introducing-lyft-plus-the-premium-
ride-redefined)

------
moonka
Is there a $1 safe ride fee on this? Or are these considered unsafe?

